# Schecter C-8 Deluxe or Ibanez RG-8, or...?!



## BigHandy (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello!

It came recently in picture that if I want to buy a "budget" 8 stringer the Schecter C-8 Deluxe may would be a better option than the RG-8.

Some suggested in another thread, that it might be more worthy (for the same price) than the RG-8, as the Schecter has 28" scale length and is a bit better "fabricated", stock construction and the hardware wise.

And I have also received an opinion, that tho' it has "only" the Thin-C neck profile (and the the "Ultra Thin-C") it's very nice and easy to play, even compared to the RG-8's ultraconfy Wizard profile.

(I would swap it's pickups to better ones (like to a pair Nazgul/Sentient) after a while (if it worths it), so count that also in the picture.)

I know the -theoretical- benefits of the +1" scale length, but are the other mentioned advantages true, and would it be more suggested over the RG-8 in general?

Or should I just drop the whole "budget plan", and save and spare for some more delicate guitar?!

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 4, 2017)

My RG8 (mahogany body, flat walnut finish) from a couple years ago is awesome! Top notch construction quality, and after a few upgrades, it's a monster. Upgrades: EMG 57/66-8, Graphtech Classic saddles (SS), Graph tech nut.

I do own a Schecter Hellraiser C7 but I don't think the quality of the Deluxe line will be the same as mid/high-end Schecters, or even the RG8 for that matter, but that's just my opinion based on what I have seen in stores. 

If it were me, unless 28" is a must, I'd get an RG8 and mod it as funds become available. Another idea is to buy used.


----------



## Masoo2 (Mar 4, 2017)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> My RG8 (mahogany body, flat walnut finish) from a couple years ago is awesome! Top notch construction quality



100% agree on that. I too have the RG8WNF with the mahogany body and it's excellent for the price. The stock pickups are actually really decent, it seems all of the complaints are from the old basswood RG8s unless nothing changed.

I honestly couldn't recommend one over the other. The 28 inch scale length of the C8 Deluxe is a plus, but only if you are tuning to like Eb or lower. Both should have roughly the same quality and build construction, so it mainly comes down to playability.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 5, 2017)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> My RG8 (mahogany body, flat walnut finish) from a couple years ago is awesome! Top notch construction quality, and after a few upgrades, it's a monster. Upgrades: EMG 57/66-8, Graphtech Classic saddles (SS), Graph tech nut.
> 
> I do own a Schecter Hellraiser C7 but I don't think the quality of the Deluxe line will be the same as mid/high-end Schecters, or even the RG8 for that matter, but that's just my opinion based on what I have seen in stores.
> 
> If it were me, unless 28" is a must, I'd get an RG8 and mod it as funds become available. Another idea is to buy used.




The quality is better (Imo and experience) and at the same price you could put funds in to modding it equally.


----------



## BigHandy (Mar 10, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> The quality is better (Imo and experience) and at the same price you could put funds in to modding it equally.



What you mean by that? The C-8 Deluxe is better in quality or the RG-8?


BTW: I have found only one demo video on YT regarding the C-8 Deluxe:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmNkPZot74Q-> and it's quite convincing, even the low ends sound sharpy.

Thoughts on this anyone?!


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 10, 2017)

BigHandy said:


> What you mean by that? The C-8 Deluxe is better in quality or the RG-8?
> 
> 
> BTW: I have found only one demo video on YT regarding the C-8 Deluxe:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmNkPZot74Q-> and it's quite convincing, even the low ends sound sharpy.
> ...



The quality of my Schecter was far better than Ibanez. I've never played a well built ibanez apart from a prestige.


----------



## noise in my mind (Mar 11, 2017)

The schecter is better value in this case.


----------



## IsaacJDean (May 4, 2017)

Minor necro-post.

From the looks of the other threads you've started I take it you haven't decided which guitar to buy yet but please make a NGD post or update this thread when you do decide as I'd love to know what you think of either. 

I'm personally heavily leaning toward the schecter. Mostly for the scale length and to try something new (I have two Ibanez's already).

Good luck either way (and Gak are decent as well as all the others you've looked at).


----------



## Jeffbro (May 4, 2017)

Banshee 8P, discontinued but find a used one for like $400

Looks sweet, extremely thin and smooth neck, ebony board, locking tuners, hipshot bridge, nazgul/sentient... insane value and very good quality all around

My RG2228 and DC800 were both great, this was better at less than 1/2 the price


----------



## BigHandy (May 6, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Banshee 8P, discontinued but find a used one for like $400
> 
> Looks sweet, extremely thin and smooth neck, ebony board, locking tuners, hipshot bridge, nazgul/sentient... insane value and very good quality all around
> 
> My RG2228 and DC800 were both great, this was better at less than 1/2 the price



Of course my first choice would be the Banshee, but as new it's way more pricey than the others and in my country it would be impossible to catch one used (the market for 8 stringers is very tiny here in general).

So it will be either the C-8 Deluxe or the Demon 8. I guess the C-8 would do, but I like more the style and look of the Demon (more superstrat like), even if it's a bit pricey, maybe it also plays a bit better.

I will of course swap the pups for better ones in either cases, like for Juggernauts or Pegazus/Sentient, or maybe I would stay active on the Demon and place in a pair of AHB-1.

Edit: And yea, it's very disappointing that they have stopped producing the Banshees, in look and sound it was an almost perfect 8 string and probably the best choice for everyone with a bit higher budget. Tho' they still make the Elite versions, but it's priced almost like a custom build.


----------



## exo (May 9, 2017)

Just to put my two cents in: I owned a red burst RG8004, which is basically a Guitar Center/Musician's Friend exclusive "fancier paint job" RG8, found an insane deal on an RG852MPB Prestige, and sold the RG8004 to offset some of the price. 

To be totally, 100% honest, the 852MPB is NOT "leaps and bonds better" than my 8004 was. Maybe It's the fact that for awhile Ibanez didn't give the maple boarded Prestiges the same fret end dressing as the rosewood versions, maybe my original 8004 was just one of those "magic" entry level instruments........but there is no way in hell my very loved 852MPB is actually as much better as the normal retail values would make you think. The only place my 8004 was significantly beaten was the pickups, because the stock RG8/8004 pickups are sterile, lifeless junk. I tuned them both drop E, with the NYXL 9-80 set, which is more than sufficient for my needs, but keep in mind I played Gibson scale guitars in B standard with 12-56 for years. My "tension needs" may not be yours.

You won't really go "wrong" whichever way you end up going......but it REALLY hard to beat a good used RG8 for the money, unless you are planning on tuning low enough that the extra inch of scale is a must have. For me, that extra inch is JUST ever so slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## domsch1988 (May 9, 2017)

Don't underestimate the scale. I find 27" barely useable for the F#. And that's not even talking dropping it to E...
I personally would take 1" or 2" longer scale over construction and overall build quality any day. My RG8 fust feels like the "budget guitar" it is. I just don't bond with it like i do with other guitars. So for me, for 8 strings, longer scale before anything else...


----------



## Shoeless_jose (May 9, 2017)

theres a banshee prototype on ebay right now that looks pretty snazzy, maple board trans black.


----------



## Winspear (May 9, 2017)

domsch1988 said:


> Don't underestimate the scale. I find 27" barely useable for the F#. And that's not even talking dropping it to E...
> I personally would take 1" or 2" longer scale over construction and overall build quality any day. My RG8 fust feels like the "budget guitar" it is. I just don't bond with it like i do with other guitars. So for me, for 8 strings, longer scale before anything else...



My thoughts too. Most important spec imo.
It becomes more important the more tension you like. 
If you like loose strings, then you can use a string which isn't thick enough to sound dull on a short scale, and have less of a problem with the short length tonally. 
But for achieving regular or tight tension, 27" just is not long enough without using a very thick string that will sound dull.

I would take a $200 longer scale over a $2k shorter scale, because I know the short scale is _never_ going to sound and feel good for me. Most important spec by far for tone of an ERG. 27" works for F#, just...

But that's just me 
Save
Save​


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2017)

I borrowed an RG8 from a buddy of mine and I've been really not impressed with it at all. The pick ups are really not that great (pretty bad IMO but you said you were gonna replace it so not an issue then), all the frets on the treble side starting at the 13 fret or so are lifting meaning the wood shrunk most likely. I can get a finger nail stuck under them if I try so that gives you an idea of how much. Also, I really feel the scale length is too short for anything other then standard. I really only play in standard so it doesn't bother me but having options is never a bad thing. Finally, it really does not have the best sustain. Notes just don't have any life to them especially on the treble strings. Notes die out really really quickly

I'd personally get the Schecter. My Omen 6 (it's over a decade old at this point so take it with a grain of salt haha) is still one of the best budget guitars I've ever played and I usually like most budget Schecter guitars. The RG8 has just been super underwhelming in a lot of ways for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 15, 2017)

schecter is the way to go. Their lower end stuff feels better than the ibanezes I've tried lately. My schecter avenger 8 is wayy better than my old RG8. It came stock with hipshot hardware/nazgul and sentient pickups, 28" scale and the fret ends are nice and smooth. Most of the C8s I've tried have been nicer than RG8s imo. My old RG8 had sharp fret ends (which I had to file to smooth out)and the stock pickups sound like ass.


----------



## CADAVERTOUCHER (May 29, 2017)

I have the white C-8 deluxe and I think it is great for the money. Frets on mine are flawless. Also the Schecter hipshot is exactly like the hipshot so if you wanted to change it the hipshot would be a direct easy replacement. My C-8 deluxe feels and plays better than any sub $400 guitar I have ever played. Hope this helps


----------



## sct (Jun 3, 2017)

I'd go with Schecter. Have you considered an Omen 8 active . 28" scale, Duncan designed pick ups (modeled on blackouts), here in UK it is £450 new 

I have just bought my 1st Schecter used off Ebay, Omen 8 passive,...really impressed with the build quality and the neck, wish id got the active version though as the passive stock pick ups are a bit lackluster


----------



## BigHandy (Jun 5, 2017)

sct said:


> I'd go with Schecter. Have you considered an Omen 8 active . 28" scale, Duncan designed pick ups (modeled on blackouts), here in UK it is £450 new
> 
> I have just bought my 1st Schecter used off Ebay, Omen 8 passive,...really impressed with the build quality and the neck, wish id got the active version though as the passive stock pick ups are a bit lackluster



Nope, the Omens have only 26.5” scale length not 28". You must be misread it somewhere. However that's the reason why I didn't even mentioned them, cause otherwise they would be the best compromise in prize and look between the Demon and the C-8.


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 5, 2017)

The Active Omen's are 28" I believe however they were discontinued. You can still pick them up new from most UK shops though. 

I'd still just buy a deluxe. One of the best guitars I've owned, I ordered from Merchant city Music in the UK they setup guitars before shipping. Don't know if they do international. However a Deluxe would be cheaper than any Omen or Demon.


----------



## sct (Jun 5, 2017)

I didn't realize they were hard to source the Omen actives.Yep they are different spec to passives being longer scale of 28" They are still for sale here in uk new. Don't know if I'm allowed to link but here are the specs

https://www.gak.co.uk/en/schecter-omen-active-8-blk/85741


----------



## BigHandy (Jun 6, 2017)

Strange how they are 28", but it seams true. I thought any pre 2015 produced Schecter 8 string guitars are 26.5" as the current Omens still are, so it quite surprised me. I also always wonder why they have stuck with their current Omen at 26.5". ?! I would take it also in consideration than. Too bad it don't comes in white finish.


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 6, 2017)

Schecter upped their specs since 2013. anything post that you start to see the SLS neck shape and slightly more appropriate specs. The current Passive Omen probably remains 26.5 as they've had good sales with it and it's a good introduction to 8's with a slightly longer scale than standard. It doesn't feel too alien to most. I personally like 26.5.

The Deluxe comes in white.


----------



## lautaroxg10 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi! This is an old post but is exactly my doubt in the moment. BigHandy, could you please tell what you did at the end and were you satisfied? I'm leaning towards the schecter c8 deluxe but it has a one piece maple neck with no reinforcement at all, will it be any stable? The Ibanez is 5 piece and shorter scale lenght means less tension on the neck


----------

